# Napoli: non solo Higuain, anche Jackson Martinez



## Tifo'o (24 Luglio 2013)

Secondo Di Marzio il Napoli prenderà un altro attaccante con delle caratteristiche importanti, il nome è quello dell'attaccante del Porto, Jackson Martinez.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Luglio 2013)

Per fare la riserva di Higuain? Attacco a due? 4-3-3?


----------



## robs91 (24 Luglio 2013)

Con tutto il rispetto x di Marzio non credo che il Napoli possa spendere altri 40 milioni per una punta.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Luglio 2013)

Di Marzio ripete: I contatti con l'entourage del giocatore continuano.


----------



## Graxx (24 Luglio 2013)

Il napoli può spenderli altri 40 mln ma non penso per prendere un altra punta...i soldi che restano del famoso budget secondo me vanno spesi in altri reparti...l'attacco è super ma centrocampo e difesa al momento non sono all'altezza..


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Luglio 2013)

Costa come Higuain e gioca nello stesso ruolo.
Non lo prendono.


----------



## MisterBet (24 Luglio 2013)

Forte ma gli converrebbe spendere sti soldi in altri reparti...


----------



## hiei87 (24 Luglio 2013)

Sarebbe una follia, a meno che non vogliano giocare a due punte, ma attualmente non hanno una squadra adatta a farlo.
Per essere competitivi hanno bisogno di due o tre rinforzi tra centrocampo e difesa. Come prima punta gli basta prendere una riserva decente....


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Luglio 2013)

Mah..sti soldi poteva gestirli meglio..fino ad ora ha preso un ottimo giocatore(higuain) uno scarso(callejon) uno che non mi pare un gran che(albiol) e una bella scommessa(mertens)...in tutto ciò hanno speso piu di 60 mln..sono un po dubbioso


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Luglio 2013)

Acquisto che non farei. Però spendono, al contrario di noi ch non riusciamo a prendere neanche un giapponese i scadenza di contratto. Berlusconi vendi, dammi retta.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Luglio 2013)

dubito fortemente,lo potrebbero anche fare ma sarebbe da stupidi hanno bisogno di qualcuno a centrocampo e in difesa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Luglio 2013)

Hanno bisogno di un giocatore in mediana, secondo me almeno un terzino e magari anche un centrale.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Luglio 2013)

Non credo lo prendano, dato che per il modulo, uomini presi finora, sarebbe un mezzo suicidio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Acquisto che non farei. Però spendono, al contrario di noi ch non riusciamo a prendere neanche un giapponese i scadenza di contratto. Berlusconi vendi, dammi retta.



Il Napoli grazie a bilancio, monte ingaggi e debiti vari, tutti fattori che uniti ai 64 cash di Cavani, gli permettono di poter muoversi liberamente sul mercato. Noi NO, dato che siamo in un mare di melma e bella profonda.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Luglio 2013)

ma prendono SOLO attaccanti?


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2013)

Sky riporta che oggi, a Dimaro, il *Napoli ha trovato l'accordo con l'entourage di Jackson Martinez*. Contratto di 5 anni a 2 milioni di euro a stagione. Ora i partenopei proveranno a trattare con il Porto. L'offerta sarà di 30, 32 milioni. Non di più.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Luglio 2013)

Addirittura....


----------



## Jino (24 Luglio 2013)

Beh se prendono anche lui suppongo intendano giocare con due punte, altrimenti avrebbe poco senso.


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2013)

L'ha detto che avrebbe speso 125 milioni per il mercato...


----------



## Jino (24 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'ha detto che avrebbe speso 125 milioni per il mercato...



Si ma mia pare strano li spenda per un altro attaccante quando probabilmente gli serve un centrocampista ma sopratutto terzini!


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Luglio 2013)

Beh se prendessero lui sarebbero a quota 112 mln spesi. Quindi ci sarebbe qualcosa anche per il centrocampo. Pazzesco.


----------



## Jino (24 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh se prendessero lui sarebbero a quota 112 mln spesi. Quindi ci sarebbe qualcosa anche per il centrocampo. Pazzesco.



Ed in linea teorica il loro bilancio rimane verde


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Luglio 2013)

anche pedullà conferma dice che se ADL vuole si può chiudere anche in una settimana

A questo punto boh..potrebbero giocare con un 4-4-2 o un 4-3-1-2 perché non prendi martinez per metterlo in panchina,almeno sulla carta


----------



## If Everyone Cared (24 Luglio 2013)

ma pigliassero verratti, piuttosto.


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky riporta che oggi, a Dimaro, il *Napoli ha trovato l'accordo con l'entourage di Jackson Martinez*. Contratto di 5 anni a 2 milioni di euro a stagione. Ora i partenopei proveranno a trattare con il Porto. L'offerta sarà di 30, 32 milioni. Non di più.



.


----------



## pennyhill (24 Luglio 2013)

IMHO, dopo aver preso Higuain, questa cifra andava investita in altri reparti, prendendo un giovine in attacco.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Luglio 2013)

Comunque il Porto non è intenzionato a scendere sotto i 40 mln.


----------



## pennyhill (24 Luglio 2013)

Ma poi sto qua è esploso giocando con due ali a supporto, in nazionale parte dalla panchina perché c’è Falcao, ed è il giocatore ideale per giocare con una punta come Higuain?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque il Porto non è intenzionato a scendere sotto i 40 mln.



A 35 si chiude


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Luglio 2013)

Ha la clausola rescissoria a 40, quindi credo che il porto tiri la corda vedendo la disponibilità del Napoli.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ha la clausola rescissoria a 40, quindi credo che il porto tiri la corda vedendo la disponibilità del Napoli.



Pedullà parla di clausola "sulla parola" perché non c'è nulla di scritto


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Luglio 2013)

Anche per Jovetic era così.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Anche per Jovetic era così.



Infatti è andato via per 26 milioni alla fine


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Luglio 2013)

Beh trattare con Pinto da Costa è sempre un'impresa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Luglio 2013)

lol altri 35-40 per un altro attaccante?


----------



## iceman. (25 Luglio 2013)

Io mi butterei su verratti


----------



## MisterBet (25 Luglio 2013)

Buttati...gli servono un paio di difensori e un centrocampista...


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Luglio 2013)

Ma da dove escono sti soldi ?


----------



## robs91 (25 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo gran gol con la maglia del Porto?





Spero proprio di no...E cmq il Napoli farebbe meglio a spendere tutti sti soldi per rinforzare difesa e centrocampo. Un attacco sulla carta fantastico imho non basta,il campionato si vince con la miglior difesa.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Luglio 2013)

Fortuna che dovevano fare mercato solo con le cessioni eh... hanno rotto il salvadanaio questo qui.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Fortuna che dovevano fare mercato solo con le cessioni eh... hanno rotto il salvadanaio questo qui.



Qui tuti credevano che potevano spendere sugli 80-85 mln, ma chi credeva che realmente potessero spendere quelle cifre??? Probabilmente avranno fatto i conti col bilancio e le spese sono coperte. Penso sia così.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Luglio 2013)

Se cambiano modulo può essere altrimenti e follia comprare un attaccante per 40 milioni e lasciarlo in panca


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;240514 ha scritto:


> Se cambiano modulo può essere altrimenti e follia comprare un attaccante per 40 milioni e lasciarlo in panca



ma infatti se lo prendono sarà titolare in un modo o nell'altro,al napoli non credo siano così stupidi


----------



## Snake (25 Luglio 2013)

chissà cosa ne pensa Galliani del mercato del Napoli, aspettiamo con ansia che qualche zerbino gli faccia la domanda...


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Luglio 2013)

*Presidente Porto:"Jackson Martinez via? non vogliamo cederlo anzi rinnova e resta qui".*


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Luglio 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ultimo gran gol con la maglia del Porto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avere un fenomeno in difesa non significa avere la migliore difesa.Il campionato lo vince chi ha la migliore fase difensiva, chi subisce gol. Barzagli, Bonucci e Chiellini mica sono dei fenomeni anzi.. ma hanno la migliore fase difensiva.


----------



## Mithos (25 Luglio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> chissà cosa ne pensa Galliani del mercato del Napoli, aspettiamo con ansia che qualche zerbino gli faccia la domanda...



Ti dirà che la fiscalità partenopea ha avvantaggiato De Laurentis. La scusa Galliani la trova sempre. Tale e quale al padrone. Due politicanti e nemmeno della migliore risma.


----------



## Frikez (25 Luglio 2013)

Il mercato è fermo (cit.)

Mai avrei pensato che riuscissero a prendere anche Martinez, potenzialmente è più forte di Higuain..occhio al Napoli


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Avere un fenomeno in difesa non significa avere la migliore difesa.Il campionato lo vince chi ha la migliore fase difensiva, chi subisce gol. Barzagli, Bonucci e Chiellini mica sono dei fenomeni anzi.. ma hanno la migliore fase difensiva.



Beh quelli che ha il Napoli sono scarsi forte, quelli gobbi sono bravi alla fine, per questo inteverranno anche in difesa.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh quelli che ha il Napoli sono scarsi forte, quelli gobbi sono bravi alla fine, per questo inteverranno anche in difesa.



L'anno scorso sono o non sono stati la seconda miglior' difesa?


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso sono o non sono stati la seconda miglior' difesa?



Un conto è difendere a 5, un conto a 4 con i laterali che attaccano spesso. E' ben diverso, serve un centrale di maggior affidamento.


----------



## Frikez (25 Luglio 2013)

Albiol giocava nel Real ed è un nazionale spagnolo, per me lo state sottovalutando..non sarà un fenomeno ma nel Napoli farà bene.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Albiol giocava nel Real ed è un nazionale spagnolo, per me lo state sottovalutando..non sarà un fenomeno ma nel Napoli farà bene.


Esatto, è nettamente più forte di tutti i difensori attuali del Napoli e per me non ha niente da invidiare a qualsiasi difensore della serie A, forse soltanto Barzagli gli sta sopra.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Esatto, è nettamente più forte di tutti i difensori attuali del Napoli e per me non ha niente da invidiare a qualsiasi difensore della serie A, forse soltanto Barzagli gli sta sopra.



E' un difensore normale, non vale Chiellini, Mexes et similia. Non è che uno venga dal real e sia necessariamente forte.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' un difensore normale, non vale Chiellini, Mexes et similia. Non è che uno venga dal real e sia necessariamente forte.


Mah, da quel poco che mi capitò di vedere(forse mi sbaglio eh, l'ho visto relativamente poco)non mi è sembrato inferiore ad un Mexes o ad un Zapata che in fondo sono, anche loro, difensori normali. Su Chiellini hai ragione, probabilmente no, ormai lui e Barzagli sono due padre eterni invincibili, immortali ed onnipotenti.


----------



## Frikez (25 Luglio 2013)

Mexes cosa ha in più? Albiol ha giocato praticamente ogni anno la Champions fin dai tempi del Valencia, non è Thiago Silva ma è un buon giocatore d'esperienza e nel Napoli di oggi è già una certezza.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Mexes cosa ha in più? Albiol ha giocato praticamente ogni anno la Champions fin dai tempi del Valencia, non è Thiago Silva ma è un buon giocatore d'esperienza e nel Napoli di oggi è già una certezza.



Siamo lì, solo che per noi Mexes è un cesso a pedali mentre Albiol è un ottimo difensore.


----------



## Frikez (25 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Siamo lì, solo che per noi Mexes è un cesso a pedali mentre Albiol è un ottimo difensore.



Mexes non è un cesso però è uno che perde spesso la testa e ogni tanto compie la frittata, poteva tranquillamente fare un altro tipo di carriera ma ha dei limiti mentali evidenti, ha avuto dei picchi ma anche tanti bassi..Albiol è più costante, non farà mai prestazioni da 8 e poi la volta dopo da 4.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Mexes non è un cesso però è uno che perde spesso la testa e ogni tanto compie la frittata, poteva tranquillamente fare un altro tipo di carriera ma ha dei limiti mentali evidenti, ha avuto dei picchi ma anche tanti bassi..Albiol è più costante, non farà mai prestazioni da 8 e poi la volta dopo da 4.



Per Mexes è superiore, non sarà un difensore costante, ma quando sta bene è superiore ad ALbiol.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Luglio 2013)

Albiol vale Mexes.
E se giocano a 3 davanti forse anche a centrocampo stanno bene, avendo comunque Hamsikko.


----------



## The P (25 Luglio 2013)

Fortissimo. Forse anche più di Cavani imho.

Spero lo prendano.


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Luglio 2013)

Sto napoli non me la conta giusta...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Per la gente che non l'avesse capito,il calciomercato non è fifa o pes..verratti il psg non lo vuole cedere..punto..puoi dargli anche 100 mln ma se non lo vogliono vendere,non lo vendono!!


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Luglio 2013)

*Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport l'agente del giocatore è in volo per Milano per un incontro con Bigon, per discutere del contratto e dell'offerta da inviare al Porto.*


----------



## Djici (29 Luglio 2013)

se vogliono giocare con il 4231 non capisco il senso che ha prendere JM.
ovviamente hanno bisogno di un vice higuain ma non certo uno che costa cosi tanto


----------



## The Ripper (29 Luglio 2013)

Al Napoli una punta manca... però andare a prendere JM per fargli fare turnover mi sembra eccessivo.
A meno che non voglia giocare con un tridente "a maglie strette" (improponibile) o uno strano 4-2-2-2
Ma siamo sicuri che Benitez voglia giocare a 4 in difesa?
No, perché se guardiamo il mercato la tattica ideale sarebbe il 3-5-2, con Martinez e Higuain avanti:

*Rafael* (Reina)
*M.Indi* (Skrtel)-*Cannavaro *(Gamberini)-*Albiol*
*Callejon*(Maggio)-*Beherami*(Gargano)-*Inler*(Radosevic)-*Hamsik* (Dzemaili)-*Mertens*(Armero)
*Higuain* (Insigne)-*J.Martinez* (Pandev).

Questa è una squadra non solo da scudetto... ma con un po' di fortuna può puntare anche alle semifinali di Champions.
Guardate che qualità anche i panchinari....

Per me giocheranno proprio così. Anche perché terzini non ne hanno... se non Maggio e Armero che terzini non sono e che comunque non avrebbero i diretti sostituti. Praticamente il Napoli per fare la difesa a 4 dovrebbe prendere ancora 2 terzini. Non mi sembra realistico, visto che stanno "rimpolpando" la rosa dei centrali e vogliono una prima punta di movimento. Per me giocheranno proprio come ho scritto io.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Al Napoli una punta manca... però andare a prendere JM per fargli fare turnover mi sembra eccessivo.
> A meno che non voglia giocare con un tridente "a maglie strette" (improponibile) o uno strano 4-2-2-2
> Ma siamo sicuri che Benitez voglia giocare a 4 in difesa?
> No, perché se guardiamo il mercato la tattica ideale sarebbe il 3-5-2, con Martinez e Higuain avanti:
> ...


Ancora 3-5-2? In effetti sarebbe controproducente giocare con Maggio, Zuniga e Armero terzini, ruolo per il quale non si stanno per niente muovendo... comunque quella che hai scritto sarebbe una squadra davvero clamorosa. La Juve finalmente avrebbe una concorrente con le palle, in Champions non esagererei, se non altro potrebbero puntare ad ottavi/quarti con tranquillità.
Detto questo c'è sempre l'enigma "amalgama", quella squadra conterebbe 7/11 nuovi, più un nuovo allenatore, quindi bisogna stare attenti a giudizi affrettati.


----------

